# white streak on my new p's eye



## >spilopleura< (Jul 14, 2003)

i just got this new 6 inch (think it's a red belly) piranha
it has a white spot, or streak, on its left eye
any ideas on what it might be, a wound, disease?
thanks guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

throw up a pic it would help out alot


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

you definately need to get a pic up once you do that the answers will come
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

:topicmoved: Should be in Disease forum.

Pic would also help determine what the problem is


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to disease and parasites*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

could be ammonia burn - do a water change


----------

